# What to do with my 1911?



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm taking my 1911 into a gunsmith for a physical. I'm also hoping to learn a bit from him on DIY maintenance. 

But while it's there, what should I ask him to do to it? It's a base model Kimber. I would like some better sights. But any suggestions on modifications and/or custom work? 

It's a personal defence/home defence gun, not a competition gun or collectors piece. So function is more important than form. What would you do?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The two essential modifications on a 1911 are sights and trigger.

If the sights don't have tritium inserts, and you want tritium inserts, then go ahead and spend the money. If they already have tritium, or if you don't want tritium, then don't replace the sights. Kimber sights are excellent already. Novaks, I think -- as good as you will find.

Of the last three Kimbers I bought, two had good triggers out of the box, and one was OK but needed just a little bit of work. If the gunsmith says yours needs a trigger job, spend the hundred bucks. If the gunsmith says, "This is a pretty good trigger," leave it alone.

The only other thing I do with Kimbers is throw away the full-length recoil spring guide and bored-through plug, and replace them with a standard 16-pound spring and standard plug. But that's just me. The gun will be neither more nor less reliable or accurate either way. I just don't like the sharp edge on that bored-through plug when I am disassembling and reassembling the gun. Also, last week I had a batch of oversized ammo that was getting stuck hard in the chamber. I cleared the malfunctions by pressing the recoil spring plug against the edge of the shooting table -- could not have done that with the full-length recoil spring guide.

Most screwed-up 1911s are screwed up by over-gunsmithing. Spend your money on ammo, ammo, ammo. The way ammo prices are going, you'll need it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the only thing that i would do is add a Crimson Trace laser grip sight


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*milquetoast* speaks the truth, as always.

Assuming your pistol is totally reliable, all you need are sights you can see (which the Kimber already has), a trigger you can use (which it may or may not have), and sometimes a dehorning job.

Follow *milquetoast's* sound advice on tritium and triggers. I, too, despise the useless full-length guide rod on 1911s, but it's hardly a make-or-break thing.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Since it's a home defense gun, I would leave the trigger as is unless it's unusually heavy or gritty and could use some work. What I do on home defense guns is shoot them and get used to their triggers.

A really basic throat and polish couldn't hurt for reliability as well as a simple extractor tuning.

Crimson trace is also what I would invest in.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Python1969 said:


> Crimson trace is also what I would invest in.


I have found all Crimson trace does, is show everyone else how much I shake.


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

Great advice guys, thanks.


----------

